# Elektronikas forums >  LED gaismeklis

## acdcpcb

Domaju sev saveidot gaismekli skatijos ebaja esot gatvi diy kiti man ir tads led prozektors un atradu draivera shemu interneta. Nezinu ko izveleties labak.

----------


## defender

pieliec pa taisno pie adapteri ::

----------


## Jurkins

Kas kopīgs attēlā redzamajam prožektoram ar Tevis "internetā atrasto" draivera shēmu? "Senior member", bļin! ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Prozektora ir ka reiz 7 ledi. Velejos pajuatat vai ledi nepardegs. Pie sienas piekarinats gaismeklis izmantoju ka galda lampu.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja strāva nepārsniegs pieļaujamo, 'nepārdegs'.

----------


## Jurkins

acdcpcb, vai tas ir kaut kāds indigo stils vai velns viņu zina kas, darīt kaut ko galīgi bez sajēgas un bez vēlēšanās mācīties. Tu redzi, ka Tavā internetā atrastajā shēmā ir cipari un burti 18 mA. Vai Tu zini, ko tas nozīmē? Un kādi LEDi ir Tavā prožektorā? Vai gadījumā tajos prožektoros (vismaz tajā Tavā bildē) parasti nav 300...350 mA LEDi? Ja Tu, kopš pirmo reizi šeit parādījās tēma par LEDiem (ar Tavu aktīvu postēšanu), vēl aizvien neesi iemācījies vismaz to, kas tas LEDs tāds ir un ar ko šo baro, tad bez komentāriem...

----------


## WildGun

Bet, ja nu autors nezin, kur likt no šķiltavām izglābtos LEDus? Un ja nu gaismeklim izmērs ir 4x7 cm?

----------


## acdcpcb

Tiem lediem bija redzama (tumsas strava) pie izslegta sledza tie ledi vel mirdzeja ja bija faze viena vada tads efekts bija redzams. Ja tie 5mm ledi pie 18ma nepardegs tad ir ok bet tadam shemam medz silt vai karst.

----------


## acdcpcb

Vai tada ideja der 28 Ledi katram 100 omigs stravas ierobezojusais rezistors un katram ledam atseviski 78L05.

----------


## Jurkins

Vislabākā ideja - ej nosit sevi ar tabureti... ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tumsas strāva!
HAHAHAHA!
Bet lai nebūtu bezjēdzīgs komentārs - ja tas prožektors Tev ir strādājošs, nu, paņem, izjauc un izmēri strāvu vienam no LEDiem, zināsi cik tad tam īsti vajag un tad uzreiz sapratīsi vai ar 18mA nebšu par daudz.

----------


## sasasa

> ja tas prožektors Tev ir strādājošs,.


 Tad kāda mārrutka pēc kaut kas vēl jākabinā klāt???  :: 
lasu šo topiku un no vēdara krampjiem netieku vaļā  ::   :: 
-
... _ tumsas strava_  ....  tas ir spēcīgi!   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Ja tauta saspaidīs pareizās podziņas, tad disleksijas slimības vajātais adcpcb tiks nahrenizēts. Vai arī... Man vienīgajam liekas, ka viņš ir jāamputē arā.

Ierosināšu adminam lai uztaisa speciālu sadaļu, kurā garīgi slimie var postēt savus murgus. Sāk jau kretinēt tas pokemonu-indigo stils.

----------


## acdcpcb

Es te redzeju irlediem taisija uz *PT4115*​ cik var karinat klat tos ledus ja tur shema 3wattu ledu spej darbinat.

----------


## Zigis

> Es te redzeju irlediem taisija uz *PT4115*​ cik var karinat klat tos ledus ja tur shema 3wattu ledu spej darbinat.


 No kuras Ķīnas daļas Tu esi? (c)

Raksti caur Googles tulkotāju?

----------


## Dzinis

Iesākumā autor varbūt pamēģini šo led draiveri  ::

----------


## sasasa

acdcpcb, vai tev ir ir grūtības rakstīt tekstu ar garumzīmēm, pieturzīmēm un sakārtot teikumus tā lai tie būtu saprotami? Vai tā ir tava attieksme pret šo forumu un tā lietotājiem?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Tad kāda mārrutka pēc kaut kas vēl jākabinā klāt???


 Vai tāda vēlme no šī autora Tevi pārsteigtu?  :: 

Bet, jā, acdcpcb, izstāsti normāli ko Tu gribi! Kāds sakars tam prožektoram ar draiveri?

----------


## sasasa

> Kāds sakars tam prožektoram ar draiveri?


 Kas tur nesaprotams - ar _draiveri_ būs krutāk. Kad savajadzēsies lielāku draivu, tad varēs vienkārši ieslēgt to draiveri, kad nevajadzēs - tad izslēgt. Vienkārši kā apelsīns  :: 



> Es te redzeju irlediem taisija uz *PT4115*​ cik var karinat klat tos ledus ja tur shema 3wattu ledu spej darbinat.


 ledus vardrosi karinat jajau 3wattu ledu spej tadtos tavus bezprobl tur vargan irledus karinat gan ari zalos drosi varlikt

----------


## acdcpcb

Velejos pajautat par 38 lediem ja tos sadalit pa 19 cik aperam jabut lieliem rezistoriem? 19 ledi virkne un ir pieejama 24voltu zenera diode.

----------


## Isegrim

Oma likums, cienījamais censoni!

----------


## acdcpcb

nu nezinu pa lediem vienkarsi atsutija no ebaja led kitu vajag zenera diodi vel ielodet 50herci ir redzami. Esmu ta ari agrak taisijis.

----------


## acdcpcb

rezistors varetu but oma robezas 5 omi???

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Agdievs!
Cik Voltu ir Tavam barošanas avotam?
Kāds ir LED modelis vai nu, vismaz parametri - tiešā strāva, spriegums, "jauda"? Vēlams, liku uz datasheetu.
Kādā sakarā minēji 24V Zēnera diodi?

----------


## Jurkins

Tu agrāk daudz ko esi taisījis  :: . Velns, vot kā lai noturās nenolamājot Tevi...  ::  Oma likumu esi iemācījies? Kā LEDu nobarot esi iemācījies? Neesi. Tu pat nejēdz šeit ierakstīt, kādu strāvu tiem LEDiem vajag un cik ir sprieguma kritums uz LEDa, un cik būs barošanas spriegums. 
Rezistoru droši vari likt 5 megaomi. Tad vismaz neko nenodedzināsi  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

3,2 volti 5mm ledi  apmeram tada shema

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, ja Tev ir 3,2V un 18gab virknē tad jau Tev sanāk, ka pie 24V vari nelikt nekādu rezistoru, tā pat nespīdēs. Uz vienas virtenes būs 57,6V, tad ar rezervi Tev vajadzēs barošanas bloku ar, piemēram, 65V izejā. Bet, akpareizi, strāvu Tu tā arī nepateici, tā kā rezistoru Tev neviens nepateiks. Uzzini strāvu un tad (65-57,6)/straava arī būs Tava rezistora lielums. Ja pieņemam, ka 5mm LEDam ir 10 - 20mA strāva tad 360-750 Om diapazonā varētu būt. Bet nu tas tā.

----------


## acdcpcb

Pec tas shemas var tacu likt 4,7v zeneri katram ledam 10 omu stravas ierobezojoso rezistoru bet bus liels vadu mudzeklis. man nav tik daudz 10 omigo rezistoru.

----------


## acdcpcb

Atcerejos man ir vairaki 47omu rezistori bet kautka 19 ar cetri nedalas. Domaju ka vienot cetras virkne un 47omi rezistors. Vai spetu zners paviltk tadu skaitu ledu?? Izskatas tas zeners ir 1watta.

----------


## Isegrim

> 19 ar cetri nedalas


 Tu tur blusas ķer?

----------


## acdcpcb

Es biju veikala iegadajies led spuldzi bet ta ieksa atrodas impulsu barosana un radas problema radio traucejumi pat tv ietkmeja. Neiesaku tadas led spuldzes pirkt ar impulsnieku. Varbut tai spuldzei nekvalativs barosanas avots. Tai spuldzei esot jauda 7watti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Zenera jauda nenosaka kas tur ko varēs pavilkt. Tā nosaka cik daudz pats Zeners var karst. Tā shēma kuru liki ir priekš viena LEDa, pārtaisi to tā lai Tev ir 65V izejā un slēdz savas virtenes klāt. Un ja gribi te kādu normālu palīdzību, tad ieraksti normālus LEDu parametrus! 3,2V nu 5mm ir nederīgi parametri, galvenais ir tiešā strāva, pie kuras arī būs kaut kāds spriegums - kaut vai tie paši 3,2V.
Un, zini, bez maz visām LED lampām iekšā būs impulsu pārveidotājs, cita lieta, ja pērk lētas gaismiņas, kuras tā vai tā ātri nosprāgs.

----------


## tornislv

Izskatās, ņemot vērā LED lampu virzienu, un 230V tuvumu shēmai, ka Darwin Awards nominācija nav aiz kalniem.

----------


## acdcpcb

Kapec pasa letajas led spuldzes neliek zenerea diodi. Nu labi impulsniekiem savi plusi dross stabils spriegums un strava spozakas. Problema tada ka ja pievienots ledusskapis un tam relejs kas dzikstelo rada islaicigu parspriegumu tiklam. Taja shema kur ir tikai 470k rezistors un paraleli kondesators un diozu tiltins un 100 omu rezistors vajag zenera diodi. Es pataustiju kad ir zenera diode tad ledi nesilst.

----------


## next

> Darwin Awards nominācija nav aiz kalniem.


 


> Es pataustiju kad ir zenera diode tad ledi nesilst.


 A vot i nefiga, Dievs sargaa, Darvins piipee...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

acdcpcb, kā Tu vari būt TĀDS ambālis! Es Tev reāli gribu palīdzēt, prasu LEDu parametrus, lai sarpastu kas Tev vispār par LEDiem un varētu padomāt par shēmiņu, bet Tu murgo kaut ko par Zēnerdiodi, kaut ko par siltuma izmaiņām taustot. Da neviens Tev te nepalīdzēs, ja normāli Tu nespēj atbildēt uz jautājumiem un Tu nesaproti kā strādā Tevis taisītās shēmas! Apēd rozeti!

----------


## Edmundo

tur starp citu 230, tā kā vari pa saviem čamdekļiem norauties. Zēnera diode aizsarga elektrol. kondiki ja tas ir uz zemāku spriegumu neka tīklā.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tur taču kondensators ieejā, pie normāliem apstākļiem (tas ir, slodzes) tur spriegumam nevajadzētu ne tuvu būt iztaisnotam tīkla spriegumam. Bet nu gadījumam ja nu pazūd strāva, jā, Zenerdiodi būtu prātīgi uzlikt.

----------


## Obsis

1) vispār šī tēma (virsraksts) ir labs un vajadzīgs. Par piemērotību konkrētajam uzdevumam, protams, tur tāpat viss skaidrs. Tas ir, šo tēmu ir jēga turpināt, ja nodefinējam divus tipiskus saimnieciskos uzdevumus - vajadzību darbināt virteni ar 3W līdz 10W LED~iem vienā variantā no 12V un otrā no 220V. Pirmkārt, gatavos prožektorus cenas dēļ neaplūkojam, pieņemsim ka jāiegādājas 50 gabali, bet zināms, ka 10W LED maksā zem dolāra, kamēr prožektoram 14 Eur ir gandrīz neiespējama minimālā cena. Pieņemsim ka 12V variantā tie būs 3 LED~i un 220 V variantā tie būs 20 LED~i. Apskatot e-bay gatavos izstrādājumus saprotam, ka nekas lētāks par gatavu prožektoru faktiski nepastāv. Analogos strāvas avotus atmetam uzreiz, jo ja puskilovats jāaizlaiž siltumā, tad skopums moca. Tātad risinājums ir CC SMPS.

2) Bet par CC SMPS tajā MC34063/64 versijā.... tā sanācis, ka pāris gadus esmu ar to mikreni ĻOOOTI labi pazīstams - neuzticama, niķīga, toties maksāja, ja pareizi atceros vien 4 amerikāņu centi gabalā pērkot lielo paku. Tā nu man šamie stāv maz iztērēti. 

Dažas idejas, ko NEVAJAG ar tiem darīt: pirmkārt tie ir ļoti augstas frekvences verķi, spējīgi aizmaukt virs 1 MHz, tikai pie tādām vērtībām tiem kļūst gļukaina darbības pamatloģika. Par stabilizēšanu tad var nesapņot. Tāpēc ļoti svarīgi pārāk neieskrieties, bet vienlaikus arī pie zemām frekvencēm tādām kā 20 kHz tas iet nestabili. Patiesība ir kaut kur pa vidu. 

Otrkārt, tā drosele velnišķīgā nepiekāpībā ietekmē VISU shēmas uzvedību, un izmēģinot simtiem dažādu gatavo 47....360 uH versijas, tikai pārītis izrādījās darbaspējīgas (un ar iebildēm). Par iemesliem pagaidām nav komentāru, bet aizdomu līmenī ir serdes spraugas esamība un platums. 

Treškārt, diodei ir jābūt mērkaķī ātrai un ar mazu vadāmības virziena spriegumu. Izmēģināju duci dažādu, saprotams 1N4007 pilnīgi nav nopietni, bet UF4007 bija piedabūnams, bet uzvedās slikti. Risinājums atradās SMD sērijās, tur izvbēles ir diezgan daudz, bet ne lētas. 

Nākošais ir elektrolīta ESR. Katrā ziņā ar 0,1 Ohm ir daudz par nepietiekoši, tāpēc varenu valni ar amortizējošām atsaistīšanas pumpiņām paralēli ir must to be. Rēķini uz katru Ampēru pa kādi 5 līdz 10 gab intervālā katram 10nF līdz 100nF. Bet par strāvu, tas ir brehņa, ieliec tur būstera IRF un viss notiksies, arī 10 un pat ne 100 A nav nereāli draiverētam būsteri, protams, izmainot strāvas atpakaļsaites rezistora nominālu. Patīkamā ziņa, tam nav obligāti jābūt bezinduktīvā izpildījuma.

Mans slēdziens, daudz piemērotāks šādam uzdevumam ir piemēram UF3245 vai vienkārši un ar cirvīti lauznīti IR2123.

----------


## acdcpcb

Veikala Kurši redzēju smukus led bulbus.

----------


## janis1003

> Veikala Kurši redzēju smukus led bulbus.


 Tie leetie, kuri sobriid akcijaa spraakst kaa mushas, jau nozeeloju, ka iepirku.
Toties maximnieki pirms tam pirktie joprojaam dziivi

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es nesaproti, kas jums kaiš! Jūs pērciet LED gaismas lai iepistu kapeiku vai lai taupītu enerģiju ilglaicīgi? Kāds tur brīnums, ka nopērciet lētu gaismiņu bez normālas dzesēšanas, ar kreisu shēmu no lētākajiem elementiem, bez termoaizsardzībām un tad brīnaties, ka tas ātri nosprāgst? To lampiņu uzbūve pat nav īpašas analīzes vērta, kāda jēga tās ir pirkt? Reāli vesela tēma ar pāris vērtīgiem postiem un kaut kādu maldīšanos visas tēmas garumā. Reāli taču interesantāk būtu runāt kaut vai par to kā uzorganizēt LED apgaismojumu no DC sistēmas lai izvairītos no pārveidotāja katrā gaismeklī.
Mahimnieki dzīvi, ibio.

----------


## sasasa

> Tie leetie, kuri sobriid akcijaa spraakst kaa mushas,


 Ja sen sapratu ka NEDRĪKST pirkt tās preces kuram ir AKCIJA. Nē, nu drīkstet jau drīkst, bet ja gribi arī lai tā prece tev kalpotu kā nākas, tad NEDRĪKST!

----------


## Isegrim

Atlaides palaikam tiek piemērotas arī normālai precei. Bet santīm-, piedodiet, €vrejcentu pišana laikam ir nacionāla īpatnība. _Nafig_ sirot pa veikaliem? Kaut ko te var piemeklēt.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Reāli taču interesantāk būtu runāt kaut vai par to kā uzorganizēt LED  apgaismojumu no DC sistēmas lai izvairītos no pārveidotāja katrā  gaismeklī.""
Tieši otrādi, SMPS katrā korpusā ir visa idejas sāls un lielā priekšrocība. Dot desmitiem ja ne simtiem 4 Voltīgu Ampēru pa drāti un dzēst uz milzizmēru papildpretestībām, tāds kaut kas tikai tramvaju elektriķiem murgos rādās.

RE:""Bet santīm-, piedodiet, €vrejcentu pišana laikam ir nacionāla īpatnība.""
Laikam jau pavāji ar rēķināšanu. Nule tiku skaidrojis uzdevumu nodrošināt 16 gab prožektorus pa 100W LED katrā no 12V. Kabeļa garums ap 24 metri. Un nav pieļaujama daudzu mazo prožektoru apvienošana grupā (pielietojums uz mazajiem kuģiem). Ja es rēķinu, man sanāk ekonomija uz pāris tūkstošiem Eur, taisot kā klientam vajag.

RE:""€vrejcentu pišana laikam ir LV nacionāla īpatnība""
Ja es nebūtu nostrādājis kādus 3 gadus ebrejlandē, varbūt murgotu tikpat ksenofobi un ebrejfobi. Tikai pats uz savas ādas esmu izbaudījis, ka tādas valstis kā LV vai De Fr UK Es un citas, sen kopš būtu neeksistējošas, ja šobrīd IL neatrastos tur kur tā atrodas un nebūtu tā politiski iekārtota kā tā ir. Bet par tiem neliešiem ebrejiem, kas piemēram ir vairākkārt norāvuši kloķi mūsu finansēm, tie nav normāli savas tautas dēli, kas slapstās ārpus savas valsts. Un komplementāri, arī latviešu (to kuri ar mazo burtu) vēsturē ir bijis atliku likām, kaut vai komandante Berzins Gulagos, bet tāpēc (ceru) nesāksi nicināt pats savu tautu. Tauta par pāris neliešiem - klaida iznireļiem atbildību nenes. Žīdi to vidusmēra izpausmēs ir normāli veči, kuri no mums neatšķiras ar neko (liels man bija pārsteigums ka pat ne ar izskatu, pretēji redzētajam pašmājās), ja neskaita valodu un reliģiju, bet pret arābu visiem cilvēkiem nāvējošo vēstījumu tie ar savu esamību mūs pasargā gan.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Tieši otrādi, SMPS katrā korpusā ir visa idejas sāls un lielā priekšrocība. Dot desmitiem ja ne simtiem 4 Voltīgu Ampēru pa drāti un dzēst uz milzizmēru papildpretestībām, tāds kaut kas tikai tramvaju elektriķiem murgos rādās.


 Es taču nevienā brīdī neieteicu likt milzu rezistorus un laist strāvu pa taisno uz LEDiem, tur taču pazūd ekonomijas jēga. Mani pašu interesē kā par saprātīgu naudu uzorganizēt LED apgaismojumu dzīvoklī no, piemēram, 24 vai 48V DC sistēmas, kaut vai lai samazinātu elektrobīstamību, padarītu apgaismojumu kontrolējamāku un pārveidotājos nevajadzētu izmantot taisngriežus.

----------


## Radionavigators

Kas tur daudz ko domāt. Trafus atmetam dēļ grandiozās mierastrāvas.Tātad pārveidotāji.Tos iegūst izdemolējot nederīgu aparatūru,nopērkot(dārgi)vai uzmeistarojot.Iegūstamie parasti ir 12v bez I stab.(PC barokļi,serveru un hvz kas vēl).Tālāk no ķīnīzeriem iepērkam lētos pārveidotājus 1-2 jevro gab.un kombinējam.Piem.6gab.10W LED o,9A saliek pa trim virknē un divas virknes paralēli.Uzgriežam 1,8A apm.30-35v un viss rūc.Kāpēc kombinētajā slēgumā?Tāpēc ka lētāk.Ar vienu regulatoru 6.LEDas nebaro.Regulatori pieejami visdažādākie.Nav nepieciešams pirkt regulatorus ar regulējamu I. Srāvu var ieregulēt ar sprieguma regulatoru.!!!pārbaudīts!!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-Adjustable-Step-up-Power-supply-voltage-Converter-Module-Output-5-1V-34V-/141048598227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d726ced3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-150W-DC-DC-Boost-Converter-10-32V-to-12-35V-6A-Step-Up-Power-Supply-Module-/281637747151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4192eaf9cf

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Srāvu var ieregulēt ar sprieguma regulatoru.!!!pārbaudīts!!!!


 Nē, nu protams, ka var, bet kas notiek mainoties LEDa temperatūrai? Vai tad karstot strāva neaug, ja uz LEDa ir konstants spriegums?

----------


## Radionavigators

Tas regulators uztur constantu strāvu ,turklāt es parasti griežu o,8A .Pie 0,9 LEDs stipri silst pat ar palielu radiatoru.Neesmu pētījis,bet pieņemu ka regulatoram ar I stab. ir tikai regulēšanas pocis klāt sxēma tā pati.Nopirku mazās plates ar I stab. domāju katru LED atsevišķi barot,bet eksperimentu rezultātā noskaidrojās,ka var ar vienu plati iztikt bez I stab.

----------


## JDat

Teorētiski, hipotētiski: nekur nekam nav jākarst, savādāk enerģija pārvēršas siltumā un kur paliek ekonomija? SMPSU un miers. Pats skatos uz Linear Technologies mikrenēm, kuras paredzētas speciāli šiem mērķiem.

Ielikt pretestības vai lineāros stabilizatorus? Tak uzreiz labāk uzlikt edisona spuldzīti un miers.

----------


## marizo

nu es saliku uz alu profila 6x 1W LED čipsiņus, nobaroju ar ko šādu. Ja pieliek klāt nedaudz izdomas un orgstiklu, var pat šo to samērā dizainisku uztaisīt. Sākumā pieļāvu kļūdu un uztaisīju sliedīti, kur starp LEDiem ~8cm - bet tas ir par daudz un veidojas nepatīkamas asas pakāpjveida ēnas.

----------


## Radionavigators

Izdevīgāk 'ņemt šitādus ,navajag domāt kur 12v dabūs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-10PCS-300m...item56683ce048

----------


## Radionavigators

[QUOTE=JDat;103753]Teorētiski, hipotētiski: nekur nekam nav jākarst, savādāk enerģija pārvēršas siltumā un kur paliek ekonomija? 


Tev taisnība,tikai praksē LEDi silst vareni . Kā jau minēju,cenšos barot ar mazāku strāvu.

P.s tās ķīnīzeru platītes ir pārveidotāji Lm 2577 uz 52kHz,.,XL6009 uz400 kHz

----------


## abergs

Garāžai/darbnīcai "sametu" šādus (darba dežūru laikā):

Dzīvojamā telpā tādus negribu - vajag vairāk izkliedētu.

----------


## JDat

> Tev taisnība,tikai praksē LEDi silst vareni . Kā jau minēju,cenšos barot ar mazāku strāvu.


 Kāpēc LEDi silst tik traki? Vai ne tāpēc ka šādu, karstošu LEDU izgatavošanas procesā jau dažs labs ir iepisis kapeiku?

----------


## Radionavigators

Pilnīgi iespējams.

Vēl iespējams ka parametrus uzrāda vēlamos ne esošos

----------


## Isegrim

> Ja es nebūtu nostrādājis kādus 3 gadus ebrejlandē, varbūt murgotu tikpat ksenofobi un ebrejfobi. Tikai pats uz savas ādas esmu izbaudījis, ka tādas valstis kā LV vai De Fr UK Es un citas, sen kopš būtu neeksistējošas, ja šobrīd IL neatrastos tur kur tā atrodas un nebūtu tā politiski iekārtota kā tā ir. Bet par tiem neliešiem ebrejiem, kas piemēram ir vairākkārt norāvuši kloķi mūsu finansēm ...  Žīdi to vidusmēra izpausmēs ir normāli veči, kuri no mums neatšķiras ar neko (liels man bija pārsteigums ka pat ne ar izskatu, pretēji redzētajam pašmājās), ja neskaita valodu un reliģiju, bet pret arābu visiem cilvēkiem nāvējošo vēstījumu tie ar savu esamību mūs pasargā gan.


 Jāni, kam tēma par žīdiem panesās? €vrejcents ir 1/100 no €vrika, kas patlaban Latvijā naudas vietā apgrozās.

----------


## Radionavigators

Latvijā naudas vietā apgrozās.


"Zetons par šito

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Dzīvojamā telpā tādus negribu - vajag vairāk izkliedētu. ""
Jā tā ir specifiska LED gaismas īpatnība, acis aš žilbtin žilbst, bet neko nevar saskatīt jo viss ir dziļās ēnās un par tumšu. Žilbst jo par tumšu...
Vienkārši LEDenēm ir šaura spektra starojums, tur tā vaina.
Ļaunas mēles melš, ka LED tas ir attiecīgajā cepienā neizdevušies pusvadītāju lāzeri. Ja sanāk koherence tad to kristālu sauc par lāzeri, ja nesanāk tad par LED. Tāpēc ar silst, ka no miskastes.

----------


## Obsis

Isegrim, - ne jau es šo tēmu iesāku, bet gan jaunā ebrejcenta izgudrotājs. Nepatīk man, ka ļaunos puišus neviens neaprej, bet tā jau sistos katrs ir gatavs nobakstīt te un tūlīt, iemeslu nemaz neuzprasot. Nesmuki kaut kā.

----------


## Isegrim

Baltas gaismas spektram jābūt "pilnam" un līdzenam, bet šo LED gadījumā tas ir cakains, adatains un nepatīkams. Es pagaidu variantā brūķēju 10 W LED prožektoru istabā, bet pret baltiem giestiem pavērstu. Ar atstarotu fona gaismu nav tik traki, jo darba vietā tāpat lokāls apgaismojums ar halogēnkvēlspuldzi.

----------


## acdcpcb

Monitoram ietaisiju ledus augsa nesanaca jo pietruka vietas. Vienkarsi ar lodamuru kauseju caurumus taja  stiklotaja plastika. Un ledus tur iebazu un aizkauseju ar lodamuru. Cetri ledi virkne un 47 omi rezistors. Vareja jau led lentu bet nebija.

----------


## Jurkins

ĀĀĀĀĀĀĀĀ... tas ir pi...krievu kažokzvērs!!!!

----------


## Zigis

> 6081Monitoram ietaisiju ledus augsa nesanaca jo pietruka vietas. Vienkarsi ar lodamuru kauseju caurumus taja  stiklotaja plastika. Un ledus tur iebazu un aizkauseju ar lodamuru. Cetri ledi virkne un 47 omi rezistors. Vareja jau led lentu bet nebija.


 
A nafig Tu to dari ???

----------


## Jurkins

Tu šito procesu atkārto, uzņem video un ieliec jūtūbē. Būs mums vēl viena "Kombuļu Inese".

Kas ar pasauli notiek?!

----------


## Elfs

Vai tajās neregulārajās atstarpēs starp lediem digitālajā kodā kāds vēstījums mums ierakstīts ? .... ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Hahaha! Kāpēc? Tāpēc, ka VAR! Te jau nevar saprast, smieties vai raudāt.

----------


## Powerons

A ko, lielisks projekts interesanta doma, nevienam nekas tāds līdz šim prātā nav ienācis  ::  Orģināli  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Tas ir mans led lodejums.

----------


## acdcpcb

Cfl spuldzes vai invertors nedabojas pat nodega tranzistors tam inverterim. Cetri augsprieguma transformatorini. Kas zin kura detala bija jamaina.

----------


## JDat

Powerona komentās vislabākais, protams, ja neksaita acdcpcb ideju.

Piegdienah? Pilnmēness? Pālis?

----------


## Jurkins

Man dažbrīd liekas, ka acdcpcb ir kāds psiholoģijas students  :: , kurš veic kaut kādu ZPD  :: .

----------


## JDat

Nē, viņš ir komunists, jo eksperimentē uz cilvēkiem, būtu zinātnieks, vispirms pamēģinātu uz suņiem...

----------


## krabis

Tas ir PSC, nevis PCB  :: )))))

----------


## ansius

vai nacists, jo tie tak ar eksperimentēja, un nežēlīgāk... bet nu jā 4. aprīlī amerikā bija pilns Mēness aptumsums (Amerikas pusē gan tik redzams), moš tas pie vainas?  :: 



> Nē, viņš ir komunists, jo eksperimentē uz cilvēkiem, būtu zinātnieks, vispirms pamēģinātu uz suņiem...

----------


## acdcpcb

nee esmu kutsstradnieks stradaju kuti man vnk atveras acis ka varu vairak. ::

----------


## Jurkins

Mums jau palielam p... , kas Tu esi. Svarīgi ir, ko Tu dari  :: . Sakarīgs cilvēks ar šādiem "darbiem" nelielītos. Nu, ja vien tas nav ZPD... :: 

p.s. šķiet, ka Tev tās acis nepareizi rāda  :: . Ja Tu šitā arī kūtī strādā, tad nabaga lopiņu labā, Tevi vajag nekavējoties atlaist  :: .

----------


## acdcpcb

> Mums jau palielam p... , kas Tu esi. Svarīgi ir, ko Tu dari . Sakarīgs cilvēks ar šādiem "darbiem" nelielītos. Nu, ja vien tas nav ZPD...
> 
> p.s. šķiet, ka Tev tās acis nepareizi rāda . Ja Tu šitā arī kūtī strādā, tad nabaga lopiņu labā, Tevi vajag nekavējoties atlaist .


  kapec slikti stradaju???????????????????????

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tev pašam šķiet baigi glīti tas monitors, kuru esi "salabojis"?

----------


## acdcpcb

Ikdiena to monitoru nelietoju. Tas monitors ir atnests no nolietotas elektronikas pienesmsanas punkta.

----------


## ezis666

Ikdienā tu viņu izmanto sodīšanai, sēdinot pie tā sodāmos  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE: abcdpcb""Atcerejos man ir vairaki 47omu rezistori bet kautka 19 ar cetri nedalas. Domaju ka vienot cetras virkne un 47omi rezistors.Vai turees""
A Tu labāk vispirms tiem 47 Omiem izdali ar četri to četrinieku kas pirmais stāv (septiņnieku paturi galvā). Dabūsi vieninieku. Septiņnieku dali atsevišķi, bet vispirms piestiķē tam klāt to vieniieku ko nule ieguvi. Sanāks astotnieks, kurš atkal ar 4 dalās. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Man bija 470 omi rezistori nevelejos izskerdet radiodetalas.

----------

